# Doordash stacked orders



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just got a stacked order and instead of being paid for both orders it just says +$4.50 for the 2nd order. How long has this been going on? I used to love getting stacked orders on DD


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I haven't worked in over week. So, I don't know.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

I just did a Doordash shift today for the first time in about a month. I got a stacked ping and it gave me $10 for the second one.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

i get stacked orders all the time and get paid for each one. 2 nights ago I got stacked with 4 orders in the same shopping center it was a great night.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Both orders wound up going to the same building. I got another stacked order later and the pay was normal for each order. I was worried they were trying to be like UE with stacked orders


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Both orders wound up going to the same building. I got another stacked order later and the pay was normal for each order. I was worried they were trying to be like UE with stacked orders


Stacked order for ue is the worst. I like dd that you can change the route unlike uber.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Just got a stacked order and instead of being paid for both orders it just says +$4.50 for the 2nd order. How long has this been going on? I used to love getting stacked orders on DD


I've seen this since the new pay model went into play. Thing is, pay is still hard to identify a trend on stacked order pay. Typically, you see the +$5.50 or some small amount; however, I also received a +$22.50 stack once, lol. I don't know what to think.


----------

